# How To Hack A Gemmy Talking Skull



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I finally completed the Instructable for the Gemmy Talking Skull circuit. It was a lot of work!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Modify-A-Talking-Skull-To-Say-Anything-You-Want/#intro

I want to thank Otaku and P. Short for their electronics design expertise. This would not have been done without them.

Any comments or additions to the Instructable are welcome. Now that it's done I can add tweaks easily.

Jeff


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Excellent tutorial! Thanks for posting this, Jeff.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another fine example of someone being generous in sharing hard-earned knowledge. Now all I have to do is figure out what it means.....


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Whoohoo! My Instructable got featured!

Now talking skulls will RULE THE WORLD.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great job Jeff! Thanks for another quality hack


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I've just added a small update to the Instructable. Someone asked if the Gemmy skull could be used with a microphone, to talk to TOTs live, so you could hide somewhere, watch the people come up, and have the skull talk to them. Yes, it's possible and pretty simple.

You don't need the circuit board in the article - you just have to hack the skull and add a button to control the jaw, making the skull into an "electronic puppet". It's an easy variation, go to the link above.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Will your friend still build the board if asked?


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Of course, just go to his website and email him. His regular business is making circuit board prototypes, so doing these hobby projects is easy for him.


----------

